# Homemade conditioner



## jellyfish (Feb 21, 2007)

Any body make this? I've never come accross any recipes for it. Just wondering if it's something I can pull off.


----------



## Emily Klesick (Feb 23, 2007)

Nope I haev never tried it!  Would be interesting to make though!


----------



## Mindy (Feb 25, 2007)

HEre are a couple of recipes I've found, but haven't gotten around to trying yet:
*
 Hair Egg Conditioner Recipe*

(www.creativehomemaking.com)

1 teaspoon baby oil
1 egg yolk
1 cup water

Beat the egg yolk until its frothy, add the oil then beat again. Add to the water. Massage into the scalp and throughout your hair. Rinse well.

* 
Hair Conditioner One Recipe*

(www.creativehomemaking.com)

Combine mashed avocado with some coconut milk. Comb it through the hair and let sit for 10 -15 minutes, rinse out.

*
Deep Conditioner*
By: Mia Jones © 2001


Avocados contain vitamin B6 & vitamin E 
The Ingredients


    * 1 small jar of real mayonnaise
    * 1/2 of an avocado 

The Instructions

Put together in a medium bowl and squish together with your hands until it's a minty green color. Smooth into hair all the way to the tips. Put on a shower cap or wrap your head with saran wrap.

Leave on for 20 minutes. For deeper conditioning put a hot, damp towel around your head -over the saran wrap. And if you have really long hair and only need deep conditioning at the ends, cut the ingredients in half and apply only to the ends and just wrap them.


----------



## Mindy (Feb 25, 2007)

*
Ravishing Rosemary Hair Conditioner*


Rosemary (Rosmarinus officinalis) is thought to stimulate hair growth. A great remedy for itchy scalps and dandruff this easy to make recipe will leave your hair feeling softer, more manageable and smelling wonderful.

The Ingredients


    * Rosemary essential oil *
    * Carrier oil (sweet almond or olive oil) slightly warmed 

The Instructions

Add 2-5 drops of rosemary essential oil with 1 teaspoon of carrier oil of your choice, blend well. Work the oils through dampened hair and massage the scalp. Wrap your head in a warm towel and leave on for 45 minutes to deep condition the hair. Wash out and rinse with cool water. Keep out of eyes.

Ingredients can be found at any health food store.


*Tropical Conditioner
*
By Elaine Rowan-Jackson © 2001

Ingredients:

    * 1 avocado (peeled and mashed)
    * coconut milk 

Directions:

Combine mashed avacodo with some coconut milk. Mash together until its smooth and about as thick as shampoo. Comb it through the hair and let sit for 10 -15 minutes, wash out.


----------



## Emily Klesick (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks!  I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Becky (Mar 25, 2007)

I haven't tried these yet, but do let us know how you go....

Easy as ABC Conditioner:
Phase A - 
20g condioning emulsifier (5%)
360g distilled water (90% - adjust as necessary to make formulation = 100%)

Phase B -
2 - 4g Preservative (0.5 - 1%)
4 - 12g essential/fragrance oils (1 -3%)

* combine the phase A ingredients and heat to 70deg C whilst stirring
* when homogonous take off the heat and stir periodically to the recommended temperature for the brand of preservative that you are using (usually 40deg C)
*Lastly, add your EO or FO and mix well to combine.

Aloe & Chamomile hair conditioner
Phase A - 
256g chamomile infused water or distilled water (73%)
1.4g guar conditioner (0.4%)
20g glycerine (5.7%)
20g aloe gel (5.7%)

Phase B - 
17.5g condioning emulsifier (5%)
3.5g olive butter or shea butter (1%)
3.5g jojoba or liquid oil (1%)

Nutrient Phase - 
3.5g hdrolyzed wheat protein, hydrolized oats or almond protein (1%)
16g chamomile or nettle extract or calendula - WATER SOLUBLE (4.5%)
3.5g dl panthenol (1%)

Phase C - 
2.5g 0.7% phenoserve or 1g of Liquid Germall Plus (preservative)
3.5g EO/FO of choice (1%)

the only directions for making this that I have are 'use regular emulsion making techniques'. As I have yet to attemp this, I can't help you , but directions can be found on www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au, which is where the recipes come from.


----------



## jellyfish (Mar 26, 2007)

Ooh! Thanks guys!


----------



## soapwytch (Mar 28, 2007)

Water - 82% 
Incroquat CR - 6% 
Glycerin - 6% 
Pathenole Pro-V - 2% 
Dimethicone - .5% 
Cromoist Oat Protein - 2% 
Silk protein - 1% 
Germaben II - .5% 
fragrance - optional


----------

